# Nordeste Frio: O Nordeste Desconhecido



## PetrusCity

Passagem - Paraíba - Brasil. by Chico Figueiredo, no Flickr​_Tudo certo? Espero que sim! 
Bom, se voce e aquele tipo de pessoa
com aquele esterotipo de que o nordeste
e so calor o ano inteiro. engano seu.
A regiao tbm possui cidades com clima agradavel.
Curioso? Segue o thread abaixo_​
*Gravata - PE*
População: 83 437
Localização: Agreste Pernambucano
Temperatura media(No inverno):23,8 - 16,6 
1.
GRAVATÁ- 16-07-16 - ALTO CRUZEIRO-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, no Flickr
2.
GRAVATÁ- 16-07-16 - ALTO CRUZEIRO-TP-4-1 by Thales Paiva, no Flickr
3.
GRAVATÁ- 16-07-16 - ALTO CRUZEIRO-TP-3-1 by Thales Paiva, no Flickr
4.
GRAVATÁ- 16-07-16 - ALTO CRUZEIRO-TP-5-1 by Thales Paiva, no Flickr
5.
Gravatá -PE (6). Casarão Antigo e Prefeitura Municipal by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
6.
Gravatá -PE (7). Instituto Nossa Senhora de Lourdes (Salesianas) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
7.
Gravatá -PE (8). Casarões da Avenida Joaquim Didier by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
8.
Gravatá -PE (9). Casarões da Avenida Joaquim Didier by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
9.
Gravatá -PE (10). Igreja Batista by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
10.
Gravatá -PE (13). Alto do Cruzeiro: Cruz e Capela de Cristo Rei. by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
11.
Gravatá -PE (15). Alto do Cruzeiro. Praça by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
12.
Gravatá -PE (19). Vila Hípica Resort by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
13.
Gravatá -PE (3). Igreja Matriz de Sant´ana by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
14.
Gravatá -PE (2). Centro da cidade by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
15.
CONDOMÍNIO VILLE MONTAND GRAVATÁ 20-09-15. by Thales Paiva, no Flickr
16.
Gravatá by Ricardo Salvador, no Flickr
17.
Gravatá Lago by Eduardo Peixoto Marques, no Flickr
18.
Gravatá/PE by L. F. Novaes, no Flickr
19.
Gravata IMGP0404 by Sam & Cat, no Flickr
20.
Gravatá by Allan Torres, no Flickr
21.
GRAVATÁ, Prefeitura de Gravatá by TURISMO PERNAMBUCO, no Flickr
22.
Gravatá Sunset 1 by A©IÐ Z3®0, no Flickr
23.
Serra do Maroto - Gravatá - PE by Charlys Rocha, no Flickr
24.
GRAVATÁ, TAVERNA SUIÇA - PRIMEIRO RESTAURANTE ESPECIALIZADO EM FONDUE by TURISMO PERNAMBUCO, no Flickr
25.
GRAVATÁ, CASARIO DA AVENIDA JOAQUIM DIDIER by TURISMO PERNAMBUCO, no Flickr

*Vitoria da Conquista - BA*
Populaçao: 338 885
Localizaçao: Centro-Sul Baiano
Temperatura media: 22,9 - 13,8

1.
Vitória da Conquista by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr
2.
Vitória da Conquista by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr
3.
Vitória da Conquista by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr
4.
Vitória da Conquista by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr
5.
Vitória da Conquista by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr
6.
Chegando em Vitória da Conquista by Caravana Volvo, no Flickr
7.
Casa de Dona Zaza (5) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
8.
Câmara de Vereadores (5) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
9.
Casa Régis Pacheco (1) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
10.
Cristo (4) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
11.
Monumento à Bíblia (3) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
12.
Monumento ao Índio (4) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
13.
Monumento aos Ex- Pracinhas (5) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
14.
Praça Tancredo Neves (7) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
15.
Praça Tancredo Neves (9) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
16.
pmvc (5) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
17.
Praça Tancredo Neves (12) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
18.
pmvc (6) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
19.
Serra do Marçal by Adilson Machado, no Flickr
20.
Serra do marçal bahia by EDINALDO BARBOSA, no Flickr
21.
W by Y Soares, no Flickr
22.
Serra do Marçal - Bahia by Wagner Silva dos Santos, no Flickr
23.
lagoa_das_bateias (2) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
24._SEC1773 
by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr
25.
lagoa_das_bateias (1) by Prefeitura de Vitória da Conquista, no Flickr

*Garanhuns - PE*
Populaçao: 137 810
Localização: Agreste Pernambucano
Temperatura media: 22,6 - 16,4

1.
Seminário São José - Garanhuns/PE by Prefeitura de Garanhuns, no Flickr
2.
Alto Columinho - Garanhuns/PE by Prefeitura de Garanhuns, no Flickr
3.
Centro Cultural - Garanhuns/PE by Prefeitura de Garanhuns, no Flickr
4.
Praça Dom Moura - Garanhuns/PE by Prefeitura de Garanhuns, no Flickr
5.
Praça Dom Moura - Garanhuns/PE by Prefeitura de Garanhuns, no Flickr
6.
Pórtico de Entrada - Garanhuns/PE by Prefeitura de Garanhuns, no Flickr
7.
Parque Euclides Dourado - Garanhuns/PE by Prefeitura de Garanhuns, no Flickr
8.
Santuário da Mãe Rainha - Garanhuns/PE by Prefeitura de Garanhuns, no Flickr
9.
Relógio das Flores - Garanhuns/PE by Prefeitura de Garanhuns, no Flickr
10.
Parque Euclides Dourado - Garanhuns/PE by Prefeitura de Garanhuns, no Flickr
11.
Garanhuns by Eduardo Connery, no Flickr
12.
GARANHUNS by Eduardo Connery, no 
13.
GARANHUNS by Eduardo Connery, no Flickr
14.
Fotos de FlávioJorge. by Batalhaweb, no Flickr
15.
Vista de Garanhuns-PE desde o Santuario da Mãe Rainha (4) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
16.
Garanhuns-PE. Avenida Rui Barbosa (2) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
17.
Garanhuns-PE. Avenida Rui Barbosa (3) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
18.
Garanhuns-PE. Centro by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
19.
Garanhuns-PE. lPrefeitura Municipal (1) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
20.
Garanhuns-PE. lPrefeitura Municipal (2) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
21.
Garanhuns-PE. jColegio Santa Sofia by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
22.
Garanhuns-PE. Hotel Tavares Correia (1) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
23.
Nono Batalhão da Polícia Militar em Garanhuns-PE (3) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
24.
Nono Batalhão da Polícia Militar em Garanhuns-PE (4) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
25.
Garanhuns-PE (12) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr

_*Guaramiranga - CE*_
Poulaçao: 3 720
Localizaçao: Norte Cearaense
Temperatura media: 24 - 17,4

1.
Guaramiranga/CE/Brazil #guaramiranga #guaramirangace #serra #natureza #nature #igreja #church #ceará #brazil #brasil #vocêfotógrafo #brasilbr55 #frio by Raphael Bessa Moreira, no Flickr
2.
Baturité/CE/Brasil #cachoeira #waterfall #natureza #nature #pacoti #guaramiranga #baturite #ceará #brasil #brazil #vocêfotógrafo #travel #travel4life #brasilbr55_ce #brasilnature #hospedaeu #brasilbr55 by Raphael Bessa Moreira, no Flickr
3.
Guaramiranga/CE/Brazil #guaramiranga #ceara #ceará #brasil #brazil #valedasnuvens #serra #serra #mountain #verde #green #natureza #nature #plantas #plants #travel #travel4life #vocêfotógrafo by Raphael Bessa Moreira, no Flickr
4.
Guaramiranga/CE/Brazil #picoalto #serra #guaramiranga #pordosol #sunset #mountain #natureza #nature #ceará #brazil #brasil #vocêfotógrafo #travel #travel4life by Raphael Bessa Moreira, no Flickr
5.
Guaramiranga (Pousada Convento da Gruta dos Capuchinhos) by charles c, no Flickr
6.
Guaramiranga (Pousada Convento da Gruta dos Capuchinhos) by charles c, no Flickr
7.
Guaramiranga (Mosteiro dos Frades Jesuítas) by charles c, no Flickr
8.
Coloridas... by Tereza Duarte, no Flickr
9.
Guaramiranga (CE) by Jefferson Albuquerque, no Flickr
10.
Guaramiranga (CE) by Jefferson Albuquerque, no Flickr
11.
Guaramiranga / CE by Márcio Kazuhiro Shimamoto, no Flickr
12.
Guaramiranga (CE) by Jefferson Albuquerque, no Flickr
13.
Guaramiranga (CE) by Jefferson Albuquerque, no Flickr
14.
Fachadas,,, by Tereza Duarte, no Flickr
15.
CE-2010-07-03_16.37.15_172---Fortaleza---LUMI by alelignos, no Flickr
16.
Guaramiranga - CE by jose kerginaldo de paula, no Flickr
17.
CE-2010-07-03_20.15.50_306---Fortaleza---GREGO by alelignos, no Flickr
!8.
Mosteiro dos Jesuítas - Guaramiranga - Ce by Mateus Gomes, no Flickr
19.
Fachada - panorâmica by Carlos Olimpio a.k.a Malino, no Flickr
20.
Jardins do Mosteiro dos Jesuítas - I by Carlos Olimpio Rocha, no Flickr
21.
Guaramiranga (CE) by Jefferson Albuquerque, no Flickr
22.
Mosteiro em Guaramiranga - CE by Gabriel Silva, no Flickr
23.
Pracinha by Carlos Olimpio a.k.a Malino, no Flickr
24.
Guaramiranga - CE by Luana Câmara, no Flickr^
25.
Mosteiro em Guaramiranga - CE by Gabriel Silva, no Flickr

*Areia - PB*
Populaçao: 22 940
Localizaçao: Agreste Paraibano
Temperatura media: 24,7 - 18
1.
Colégio Estadual. Areia-PB by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
2.
Teatro Minerva, 1º teatro da Paraíba. Areia-PB, Brasil. by Eulampio Duarte, no Flickr
3.
Igreja Matriz (1). Areia-PB by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
4.
Igreja Matriz (3) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
5.
Casarão José rufino by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
6.
baj IMG_5715 by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
7.
Vista da cidade da sacada do casarão by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
8.
Sem título by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
9.
O casarão em um dia de chuva (1) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
10.
Sem título by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
11.
}Seminário Diocesano e Colégio Santa Rita by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
12.
Casario by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
13.
Colégio Santa Rita by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
14.
Colégio Santa Rita by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
15.
Cemitério (1) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
16.
Vista da colina onde situam-se o Colégio Santa Rita e Igreja Matriz by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
17.
Sem título by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
18.
Minerva by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
19.
Igreja do Rosário e casario by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
20.
Hospital do SESC by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
21.
Sem título by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
22.
Sem título by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
23.
Areia-PB, Brasil. by Eulampio Duarte, no Flickr
24.
Colégio Santa Rita. Areia-PB (31) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
25.
Colégio Santa Rita. Areia-PB (32) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr

*Triunfo - PE*
Populaçao: 15 221
Localizaçao: Sertão Pernambucano
Temperatura media: 24,8 - 15,4

1.
TRIUNFO - PE by Dumitro Silveira, no Flickr
2.
TRIUNFO - PE by Dumitro Silveira, no Flickr
3.
TRIUNFO - PE by Dumitro Silveira, no Flickr
4.
Triunfo by Bernardo Queiroz, no Flickr
5.
Triunfo - PE - Brasil by Carlos Abreu, no Flickr
6.
Triunfo by ruifo, no flickr
7.
Triunfo - PE (Museu do Cangaço). by André Pessoa, no Flickr
8.
Triunfo-PE by Antoniel Matias, no Flickr
9.
Igreja Matriz de Triunfo-PE by Heitor Salvador, no Flickr
10.
Triunfo - PE (5) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
11.
Triunfo - PE (12) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
12.
Triunfo - PE (14) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
13.
Triunfo - PE (15) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
14.
Triunfo - PE (16) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
15.
Triunfo - PE (17) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
16.
Triunfo - PE (18) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
17.
Triunfo - PE (4) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
18.
Triunfo - PE (6) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
19.
Triunfo - PE (8) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr
20.
Triunfo - PE (19) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr

(Caso alguma cidade nordestina que possui o mesmo clima que as citadas aqui não foi mostrada. mande aqui ela)


----------



## sebobprata

Nem só de praia vive o nordeste. Parabéns por postar esses lugares lindos!


----------



## PetrusCity

sebobprata said:


> Nem só de praia vive o nordeste. Parabéns por postar esses lugares lindos!


Haha, obrigado!


----------



## Tourniquet

Massa. Mas a cidade mais fria do NE não está no thread ainda.


----------



## PetrusCity

Tourniquet said:


> Massa. Mas a cidade mais fria do NE não está no thread ainda.


Piatã né? Não incluí ela por ser pequena (não tenho preconceito com cidades pequena, okay? Muito pelo contrário) e também pq não conseguia achar imagens completas da cidade.


----------



## viníciusMS

Interessante, haha. Parabéns pela seleção!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Bem, eu não consideraria essas cidades "frias", e sim cidades não quentes, duvido que qualquer uma dessas já chegaram a temperaturas abaixo de 10°, mas de qualquer forma elas saem bem do estereótipo do nordeste que os próprios nordestinos constroem do clima da região


----------



## PetrusCity

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Bem, eu não consideraria essas cidades "frias", e sim cidades não quentes, duvido que qualquer uma dessas já chegaram a temperaturas abaixo de 10°, mas de qualquer forma elas saem bem do estereótipo do nordeste que os próprios nordestinos constroem do clima da região


Sim, elas realmente não são frias, mas para os nordestins, qualquer lugar que tenha uma temperatura abaixo de 22°C já é motivo para tirar o casaco do armário (rsrs).


----------



## Sir Costa

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Bem, eu não consideraria essas cidades "frias", e sim cidades não quentes, duvido que qualquer uma dessas já chegaram a temperaturas abaixo de 10°, mas de qualquer forma elas saem bem do estereótipo do nordeste que os próprios nordestinos constroem do clima da região


Nós não construímos esse estereótipo, pelo contrário. Todo nordestino que mora na capital sabe que no seu interior tem lugar mais frio. 

O estereótipo na verdade foi construído pelo sulista, que acha que aqui só tem praia e sol e raramente conhece a região 10km pra dentro do interior a partir do litoral.


----------



## -Hatori-Amaral

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Bem, eu não consideraria essas cidades "frias", e sim cidades não quentes, duvido que qualquer uma dessas já chegaram a temperaturas abaixo de 10°, mas de qualquer forma elas saem bem do estereótipo do nordeste que os próprios nordestinos constroem do clima da região


Errou feio. Na Bahia tem cidades que ficam abaixo de 10°C no inverno. Em Pernambuco também tem cidades que podem chegar a mesma temperatura.

E a menor temperatura já registrada na região é 2,4°C , em Morro do Chapéu, na Bahia.

Se informe mais.kay:


----------



## Sir Costa

É o "fodão do ketchup" mas viajou na maionese... 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Celso Jorge

Gostei das cidades interioranas dos estados nordestinos, são bonitas, aprazíveis e com natureza maravilhosa nos entornos, acho que as culinárias devem ser boas também. Ah, se eu pudesse, viajaria por todo o Brasil sem destino certo conhecendo os mais diversos tipos de municípios de todos os estados, sempre achei interessante conhecer lugares que a maioria dos brasileiros desconhecem, vou ver se dou um jeito nisso!


----------



## Inconfidente

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Bem, eu não consideraria essas cidades "frias", e sim cidades não quentes, duvido que qualquer uma dessas já chegaram a temperaturas abaixo de 10°, mas de qualquer forma elas saem bem do estereótipo do nordeste que os próprios nordestinos constroem do clima da região


Todo mundo entendeu o que o Joe quis dizer.


----------



## abrandao

Belas imagens e excelente tópico! 

Cidades muito aprazíveis, algumas das quais verdadeiros centros turísticos de inverno para muitos habitantes das capitais nordestinas. Conheço algumas delas, principalmente as do vizinho Estado de Pernambuco (Gravatá, Garanhuns, Triunfo), além da dinâmica Vitória da Conquista (que vai ganhar um aeroporto novinho em folha nas próximas semanas, de deixar a maioria das cidades do interior do Brasil morrendo de inveja). 

Em Alagoas, o município de Mar Vermelho também vem atraindo turistas pelas temperaturas mais frias das noites de inverno (sensação térmica abaixo dos 12 graus registrados). Localizado a 119km de Maceió, o pequeno município fica numa serra a uma altitude de 636m, o que lhe garante clima bastante agradável praticamente durante todo o ano.  (https://g1.globo.com/al/alagoas/not...uda-rotina-na-cidade-de-mar-vermelho-al.ghtml)










No mais, é lamentável ver como ainda existe resistência (vou falar resistência pra não falar coisa pior) sobre qualquer coisa positiva ou diferente em relação ao Nordeste do Brasil.


----------



## Tourniquet

Eu já peguei 8 graus em Vitoria da Conquista.


----------



## Wey

Nossa, que lugares preciosos :applause:

Eu fico encantado no tanto de patrimônio histórico que foi preservado no interior nordestino, são paisagens maravilhosas que remetem a Suassuna quase que de letra haha (espero que haja esforços pra evitar a descaracterização desses lugares, odiaria ver blocões beges surgindo no meio de uma Guaramiranga ou Triunfo da vida hno: )

Belo thread!


----------



## Rodriogs

A beleza natural é incontestável, mas quanto ás cidades em sí, a que mais me chamou atenção foi Guaramiranga (Também gostei de Areia em alguns ângulos)


----------



## Farol da Barra

A mais fria do Nordeste e a mais alta de todas que deveria estar na lista, não apareceu: Piatã- na Chapada Diamantina.
Falar de frio e não citar a que tem as temperaturas mais baixas da região é o mesmo que falar de aquário sem peixe.
No mais, as imagens das cidades estão bem bacanas!!


----------



## soruco

Mudaria o nome deste thread de Nordeste Frio para Nordeste Ameno. De frio essas temperaturas nao tem em nada haha. Porem belas fotos de um nordeste do campo. Geralmente associamos nordeste com sol, palmeiras e praia.


----------



## Farol da Barra

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Bem, eu não consideraria essas cidades "frias", e sim cidades não quentes, *duvido que qualquer uma dessas já chegaram a temperaturas abaixo de 10°,* mas de qualquer forma elas saem bem do estereótipo do nordeste que os próprios nordestinos constroem do clima da região


 Vitória da Conquista já fez essa proeza algumas vezes. Dessa lista , ela é a mais fria.

Porém, temperaturas abaixo de 10 graus, de fato, não é algo tão comum para os padrões nordestinos. A região da Chapada Diamantina, devido a altitude mais acentuada de seu relevo, é onde essa possibilidade se torna mais concreta.


----------



## Farol da Barra

soruco said:


> Mudaria o nome deste thread de Nordeste Frio para Nordeste Ameno. De frio essas temperaturas nao tem em nada haha. Porem belas fotos de um nordeste do campo. Geralmente associamos nordeste com sol, palmeiras e praia.


O frio a que o autor está se referindo é por essas localidades terem médias bem mais baixas que outras localidades da região. É como se fosse frio, digamos, para os padrões nordestinos. Não é o frio das cidades do Sul.

Um fato curioso aqui é o de Vitória da Conquista: no verão ela aparece entre as mais frias do país ou digamos, menos quentes , segundo matéria já postada pela Revista Exame.


----------



## PetrusCity

Farol da Barra said:


> A mais fria do Nordeste e a mais alta de todas que deveria estar na lista, não apareceu: Piatã- na Chapada Diamantina.
> Falar de frio e não citar a que tem as temperaturas mais baixas da região é o mesmo que falar de aquário sem peixe.
> No mais, as imagens das cidades estão bem bacanas!!


Como já expliquei: não achava tantas fotos de Piatã (da cidade), ai resolvi não colocar, mas se você quiser, eu posso procurar mais e colocar Piatã aqui


----------



## Tourniquet

Tem Rio de Contas, Mucugê, Morro do Chapéu, Andaraí, cidades bem bonitas e bem mais frias que a média também. E Piatã é uma cidade bonita tb, vale a pena ter no thread de achar algumas fotos.


----------



## PetrusCity

Tourniquet said:


> Tem Rio de Contas, Mucugê, Morro do Chapéu, Andaraí, cidades bem bonitas e bem mais frias que a média também. E Piatã é uma cidade bonita tb, vale a pena ter no thread de achar algumas fotos.


Certo! Vou ver se acho e adiciono no thread


----------



## Rekarte

Gostei do thread pq pegou cidades de vários estados
será que Aracaju, Rio Grande do Norte, Piauí e Maranhão tem alguma cidade com temperatura amena?


----------



## O Natalense

Rekarte said:


> Gostei do thread pq pegou cidades de vários estados
> será que Aracaju, Rio Grande do Norte, Piauí e Maranhão tem alguma cidade com temperatura amena?


RN tem Martins, Portalegre, Tenente Laurentino Cruz...


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Qual a temperatura que chega a fazer nessas cidades?


----------



## Raniere

Umas fotos da região "Amena" de Triunfo e Santa Cruz da Baixa Verde, ambas no Sertão do Pajeú em Pernambuco!

Triunfo - PE by Raniere Lopes, no Flickr

Triunfo - PE by Raniere Lopes, no Flickr

Triunfo - PE by Raniere Lopes, no Flickr

Santa Cruz da Baixa Verde - PE by Raniere Lopes, no Flickr

Santa Cruz da Baixa Verde - PE by Raniere Lopes, no Flickr

Triunfo - PE by Raniere Lopes, no Flickr

Santa Cruz da Baixa Verde - PE by Raniere Lopes, no Flickr

Todas tiradas no dia 19 de junho de 19.


----------



## O Natalense

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> Qual a temperatura que chega a fazer nessas cidades?


-Sem surpresas, uns 15. Comum fazer 16 e 17 neste mês.
-Relatos de 11 a 12.

Registros raros de algo abaixo disso. Ouvi de alguém que morou lá que um padre fez uma mediação, num dia extremo
e deu 5/6.


----------



## Pernambucano Soul

Pqp, o interior do nosso Nordeste é lindo demais. Parabéns pelo thread! Essas cidades citadas são frias sim, principalmente Conquista, já passei um frio de tremer o queixo em Vitória da Conquista. E olha que moro numa freeze city: Boston, mas durante o inverno daqui corro para o calor dos trópicos do Nordeste, pois ODEIO temperaturas abaixo de 12 graus.
Tá faltando fotos de Piatã, a mais fria do nosso Nordeste.


----------



## PetrusCity

Pernambucano Soul said:


> Pqp, o interior do nosso Nordeste é lindo demais. Parabéns pelo thread! Essas cidades citadas são frias sim, principalmente Conquista, já passei um frio de tremer o queixo em Vitória da Conquista. E olha que moro numa freeze city: Boston, mas durante o inverno daqui corro para o calor dos trópicos do Nordeste, pois ODEIO temperaturas abaixo de 12 graus.
> Tá faltando fotos de Piatã, a mais fria do nosso Nordeste.


Obrigado! Eu irei adicionar Piatã ao thread quando eu tiver tempo


----------



## Will_NE

A Bahia tem muitas cidades onde faz temperaturas abaixo de 20ºC no inverno, além das que foram citadas. A região mais central da Bahia tem muitas cidades serranas, espalhadas ao longo da grande Cordilheira do Espinhaço (da qual a famosa Chapada Diamantina faz parte), que começa no norte de Minas e termina no norte da Bahia. Minha cidade, Senhor do Bonfim, fica junto dessa cordilheira, e constantemente faz temperaturas bem amenas no inverno.


----------



## -Hatori-Amaral

*Temperatura média anual e temperatura média mínima do inverno das cidades mais frias da Bahia.

Temperatura média anual (abaixo dos 20°C)

Mato Grosso - 18,3°C
Maracás - 18,5°C 
Saudável - 19,0°C 
Piatã - 19,1°C
Nova Itaípe - 19,1°C 
Planalto - 19,2°C 
Lucaia - 19,2°C 
Lajedo do Tabocal - 19,5° 
Ibitiguira - 19,5°C 
Fazenda Vaccaro - 19,7°C 
Renascer - 19,7° 
Bonito - 19,7°C 
Estiva - 19,7°C 
Água Bela - 19,7°C 
Itiruçu - 19,7°C 
Tapirema - 19,8°C 
José Gonçalves - 19,8°C 
São Sebastião - 19,8°C 
Poções - 19,8°C 
Vereda - 19,9°C 
Barra do Choça - 19,9°C 

Média mínima do inverno

Mato Grosso - 9,9°C
Maracás - 12,7°C
Saudável - 10,1°C
Piatã - 10,5°C
Nova Itaípe - 13,3°C
Planalto - 11,8°C
Lucaia - 11,8°C
Lajedo do Tabocal - 13,6°C
Ibitiguira - 13,7°C
Fazenda Vaccaro - 11,1°C
Renascer - 11,3°C
Bonito - 11,7°C
Estiva - 12°C
Água Bela - 12,2°C
Itiruçu - 13,9°C
Tapirema - 11,9°C
José Gonçalves - 12°C
São Sebastião - 12,2°C
Poções - 12,6°C
Vereda - 12°C
Barra do Choça - 12,4°C​*


----------



## Asmita

A região da Chapada Diamantina, seguida pelo Planalto da Conquista(ambas na Bahia) e o Sertão do Pajeú/ Garanhuns em Pernambuco são as mais frias do NE.
Para uma região com altas temperaturas durante todo o ano, esse clima mais ameno durante poucos dias chega a ser reconfortante. 
Turisticamente falando, acredito que só Conquista, Garanhuns, Triunfo e a região da Chapada Diamantina lucrem de fato com esse tipo de turismo climático.


----------



## abrandao

Asmita said:


> A região da Chapada Diamantina, seguida pelo Planalto da Conquista(ambas na Bahia) e o Sertão do Pajeú/ Garanhuns em Pernambuco são as mais frias do NE.
> Para uma região com altas temperaturas durante todo o ano, esse clima mais ameno durante poucos dias chega a ser reconfortante.
> *Turisticamente falando, acredito que só Conquista, Garanhuns, Triunfo e a região da Chapada Diamantina lucrem de fato com esse tipo de turismo climático.*


*Gravatá* lucra MUITO também. Inclusive a cidade é repleta de hotéis-fazenda que atraem vários turistas ao longo de todo o ano, não apenas no inverno.

Villa Hípica Resort:









Oasis Hotel & Spa:









Monte Castelo Hotel:









Gravatá Winterville Residence: 









Hotel-Fazenda Casa Grande Gravatá:









Fotos do site *booking.com*


----------



## Rekarte

-Hatori-Amaral said:


> *Temperatura média anual e temperatura média mínima do inverno das cidades mais frias da Bahia.
> 
> Temperatura média anual (abaixo dos 20°C)
> 
> Mato Grosso - 18,3°C
> Maracás - 18,5°C
> Saudável - 19,0°C
> Piatã - 19,1°C
> Nova Itaípe - 19,1°C
> Planalto - 19,2°C
> Lucaia - 19,2°C
> Lajedo do Tabocal - 19,5°
> Ibitiguira - 19,5°C
> Fazenda Vaccaro - 19,7°C
> Renascer - 19,7°
> Bonito - 19,7°C
> Estiva - 19,7°C
> Água Bela - 19,7°C
> Itiruçu - 19,7°C
> Tapirema - 19,8°C
> José Gonçalves - 19,8°C
> São Sebastião - 19,8°C
> Poções - 19,8°C
> Vereda - 19,9°C
> Barra do Choça - 19,9°C
> 
> Média mínima do inverno
> 
> Mato Grosso - 9,9°C
> Maracás - 12,7°C
> Saudável - 10,1°C
> Piatã - 10,5°C
> Nova Itaípe - 13,3°C
> Planalto - 11,8°C
> Lucaia - 11,8°C
> Lajedo do Tabocal - 13,6°C
> Ibitiguira - 13,7°C
> Fazenda Vaccaro - 11,1°C
> Renascer - 11,3°C
> Bonito - 11,7°C
> Estiva - 12°C
> Água Bela - 12,2°C
> Itiruçu - 13,9°C
> Tapirema - 11,9°C
> José Gonçalves - 12°C
> São Sebastião - 12,2°C
> Poções - 12,6°C
> Vereda - 12°C
> Barra do Choça - 12,4°C​*


Mato Grosso tem que se emancipar para a Bahia entrar como um dos estados com uma das cidades mais frias do país


----------



## fernando-mota

Linda as cidades!
As serras lembram muito as serras da baixada da serra do mar! Lindas
Quais são as altitudes média dessas cidades??


----------



## Pernambucano Soul

abrandao said:


> *Gravatá* lucra MUITO também. Inclusive a cidade é repleta de hotéis-fazenda que atraem vários turistas ao longo de todo o ano, não apenas no inverno.
> 
> Villa Hípica Resort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis Hotel & Spa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monte Castelo Hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gravatá Winterville Residence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel-Fazenda Casa Grande Gravatá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos do site *booking.com*


Já me hospedei várias vezes no Winterville e o Monte Castelo. Vale muito a pena conhecer Gravatá, pois durante o ano todo a cidade é repleta de turistas em busca de tranquilidade, boa comida e temperatura serrana. 

Ainda no agreste de Pernambuco temos além das conhecidas Gravatá, Garanhuns e Triunfo, temos essas cidades que faz um friozinho gostoso durante o inverno:
Taquaritinga do Norte,
Surubim,
Pesqueira, Arcoverde, Orobó, Bom Jardim, Belo Jardim, Sairé, Camocim, Bonito, e outras.
Na Paraíba temos Campina Grande, Areia, Bananeiras, Solânea e outras.


----------



## MedCage1

Tourniquet said:


> Eu já peguei 8 graus em Vitoria da Conquista.


Eu tb, em 2017, inclusive foi a temperatura mais baixa oficial do Nordeste naquele ano! Vitoria da conquista em pelo menos 6meses do ano (maio-outubro) faz temperaturas quase diárias noturnas entre 12-19graus!


----------



## Asmita

abrandao said:


> *Gravatá* lucra MUITO também. Inclusive a cidade é repleta de hotéis-fazenda que atraem vários turistas ao longo de todo o ano, não apenas no inverno.


Sim, realmente esqueci de Gravatá


----------



## david barbosa

Já faz uns dias que Poção no agreste pernambucano faz mínima de 12°


----------



## St Marcus

^^
Termômetro de rua? No app do iPhone (weather.com) mostra que a mínima por lá é de 14.


----------



## D.A

St Marcus said:


> ^^
> Termômetro de rua? No app do iPhone (weather.com) mostra que a mínima por lá é de 14.




É a registrará mesmo. Não to achando a do dia 16, mas hj de madrugada chegou a fazer 13


----------



## Vonney

PROGRAMAÇÃO DO TRADICIONAL FESTIVAL DE INVERNO DE GARANHUNS - FIG2019:banana:


https://g1.globo.com/pe/caruaru-regiao/noticia/2019/07/04/programacao-completa-do-fig-2019-e-divulgada-confira.ghtml


----------



## Sir Costa

Pode não nevar... mas dizer que não faz frio é assinar atestado de desconhecimento generalizado!


----------



## Questore

Por que não apareceu Gravatá - PE? Lá não faz tanto frio como nas outras?


----------



## D.A

Até em Recife vai fazer frio hoje. Previsão de 17º na madrugada


----------



## Cidade Sol

Piatã na Bahia é gelada...


----------



## cearês

Olha, eu amei este thread! Grande parte das cidades que apareceram por aqui realmente me deu vontade de conhecer. Moro numa cidade relativamente fria para os padrões nordestinos. Campos Sales-CE apresenta temperaturas bastante próximas das que faz em Guaramiranga (18.6 C de média miníma) nesses meses de Junho e Julho. A diferença, penso, que mais pese entre as duas seja o bioma. Guaramiranga, salvo engano, é um dos poucos espaços do território cearense privilegiado pela Mata Atlântica. Campos Sales-CE, ao contrário, é a caatinga, infelizmente desmatada e renegada por grande parte dos turistas. Aqui vai uma matéria recente sobre ambas: https://diariodonordeste.verdesmare...as-para-a-serra-e-o-sertao-do-ceara-1.2114678


----------



## cearês

Praça principal de Campos Sales-CE, infelizmente a foto saiu com dimensão ruim. Foto: Daniel Laureano.


----------



## Reh

Favoritei a thread porque muitas das cidades eu nunca ouvi falar. Rio de Contas me encantou pelas fotos. O interior do NE tem muita história pra contar e os edifícios parecem bem conservados, espero que continuem assim.

Meus parabéns pelo bom trabalho e a todos os foristas por complementarem as informações. Eu realmente desconhecia esse NE de baixas temperaturas.


----------



## Maykon_Johny

Uma cidade mais bela do que a outra! Parabéns pelo Thread, amigo! Espero que continuem preservando o belíssimo patrimônio histórico.


----------



## Farol da Barra

jguima said:


> *Conquista: Frio de 9,2 graus é destaque em jornais de rede nacional da Globo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> O frio intenso que fez nesta sexta-feira (19), em Vitória da Conquista foi destaque em vários telejornais de alcance nacional da Rede Globo.* Isso porque o município voltou a registrar a menor temperatura de todo o norte e nordeste do país.*
> 
> E não foi somente isso, os 9,2 graus registrados pela estação meteorológica da Universidade Estadual do Sudoeste da Bahia, garantiu também a temperatura mais baixa do ano em Vitória da Conquista.
> 
> No Jornal Hoje a garota do tempo, Jaqueline Brasil destacou o frio que fez hoje na cidade, mas disse que a população de Conquista já está acostumada. Já na Globo News, a repórter da TV Sudoeste, Ariela Bonfim entrou ao vivo para destacar o frio intenso que fazia na cidade. Surpresas, as apresentadoras disseram “está parecendo o frio de São Paulo”.
> 
> 
> http://www.blogdorodrigoferraz.com.br/


Vitória da Conquista está danadinha, apesar de achar menos de 10 graus uma temperatura um tanto quanto desagradável.


----------



## Sandro_VDC

^^
Menos de 10 graus acompanhado de ventos fortes e chuva é de bater queixo! Não dá nem gosto levantar da cama de manhã cedo! 

Põe desagradável nisso! Mas o pessoal daqui é fascinado por esse frio, do tipo de fazer propaganda da cidade por conta do inverno "rigoroso".


----------



## Farol da Barra

^^^^

Ainda bem que esses lugares não fazem muito frio.Joga essa praga pra lá.
O gostoso são as temperaturas moderadas e de vez em quando emolduradas com belos dias de Sol.  kay::cheers::cheers:


----------



## qnayeon

Eu prefiro o nordeste quente visto que é impossivel ter temperaturas muito baixas devido a localização geográfica. Frio demais me deixa triste haha 🙂


----------



## gil_cg

Início da manhã em Monteiro no mês de julho passado.








Fonte: https://www.portaltvcariri.com.br/monteiro-continua-registrando-baixas-temperaturas-e-nevoeiro/


----------



## Atchim

Não chega a ser aquele friozão, mas é interessante mesmo assim. Mas concordo que o nordeste combina mais é com calor.


----------



## Pernambucano Soul

Atchim said:


> Não chega a ser aquele friozão, mas é interessante mesmo assim. Mas concordo que o nordeste combina mais é com calor.


Nem calorão e muito menos friozao, ou seja nem 8 e nem 80. O Nordeste combina mesmo é com uma temperatura agradável, assim deixando a vida mais leve e aconchegante.
Pra mim, uma temperatura entre "15 e 30 graus dependendo da época do ano", é perfeita.


----------



## cearês

Sobre a questão de temperatura, tudo vai se encaminhando para que a região Nordeste, assim como o Brasil, sofra mais no verão que se aproxima com recordes de temperaturas altas. Quando você vê no noticiário cidades próximas de Paris beirando o 40°C eu fico imaginando como vai ser por aqui...


----------

